# My hubby is a hair farm!



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hubby is now officially a hair farm! hehehe

His hair is down to his waist and he's agreed to allow me to cut about 7 inches off it which means...

I HAVE A BUNCH OF HUMAN HAIR FOR MY DEAD STUFF!  

How cool is that?

Or...errrmmm...should I say, how sick am I to be excited about that?

For those that may think that it could go to a better cause, Locks of Love will only take hair lengths of 10+ inches, I checked with them first cuz that's where it was going to go originally.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Perfect! Use some for shruken apple heads, seal em, they last forever. I did some up using my kids and wifes hair a few years ago. Nice!


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

*I know that I'm new here...*

...but your post demanded (forces beyond my control) that I respond with...

Sounds like my wife's legs!

This is a great place!

Mondo


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Locks of Love , sounds like the choice to make, sorry hubby I slipped with the scissors a little bit and we wouldnt want it to be uneven......
but on that note, I used my very own haircut clippings many moons ago to make my very first Zombie prop.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool Cas..
as long as it not all cut off.
My hubb gave me his when he cut his and I did make shrunken apple head with it.
now when any one gets thier hair cut i get it .
My one girl friend is growing hers so i can make a shrunken head with hers too .


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

TaDAA! I clipped him this afternoon (and dyed the remaining hair on his head black and he looks fantastic! He's very happy with it). It's the first time he's ever dyed his hair and it looks terrific. He's happy with the length too, it's up around his shoulder blades now. So we're both happy.

I nabbed 8 inches of golden brown corpse locks...










I couldn't resist doing a Donald Trump comb over on one of my transformed blucky skulls hehehehe...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice hair!!
that head is cool


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Best coiffed corpse I've ever seen!


----------



## virdwyd (Apr 20, 2009)

It sounds like very well. Can you tell me where it's? hair accessories


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO @ Cassie7, Donald Trump would be proud that you made that skull, in his likeness!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

that was funny!! comb over looks as good as mine.lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a lot of back hair if you need it. LOL. Make your corpses look like Elvis.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, where's the shot of your shorn hubby?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give him a crew cut and you can have your hair and give some to "Locks of Love" too.


----------

